# Guatemala (10/10-12/08)



## Magic236

Last Friday, Saturday, and Sunday (10/10-12)we fished with Brad Philipps aboard Decisive out of Iztapa Guatemala. This was my fourth trip with Brad and once again, Brad and crew, nor Guatemala dissapointed us. I have now fished 12 days with Brad and our daily billfish average is 14! My group included John Duckworth, Steve Theiss, and Martin Beasley. 

Friday - 1hr run in decent seas, no fish after two hours,so weran another hour. Picked up two sails. Martin's first Pacific Sail and Steve's first Sail.The wet season has just endedso we fished near thevarious trees and other debris that we found. At mid day we found a tree holding large Dorado. 4HRS later we had 21 Dorado 20-45 LBS and 7 more sails. At one point, while fighting a double of sails, with one dorado on too, we had a blue show up behind the boat, but were unable to get it to eat.























































Saturday - we ran 2 hrs back to where all the debris and trees had been. As expected the debris had moved east, but Brad felt it was better to work the bottom structure in the area rather thansearch foryesterday's debris. Our fishing was on ledges ranging from 200'-400'. Again, about noon, we found a heavy concentration of spinner dolphin, birds, and tuna. 4 hours later, 10 Sails and 29 Yellowfin ranging from 5-50 lbs. Several times we had 4YF on at once. Also, note, we are using 20# tackle. We also had two doubles on Sails.We also caught2 dorado in the 20-25 lbs range.










I had some crap, maybe blood on my lens obsuring thepicture. Note the Volcano in the background. This is a circle hook pitch bait for marlin. It does work, we caught a nice blue last year on this type of rig. We also trolled Islanders and Lures w/ j-hooks for Blue Marlin.














































Sharks while rare off the Guatemala coast, must have noticed all the carcasses we were throwing over as the crew has to clean the meat fish as we catch them thanks to limited ice and cooler space.

Sunday - we ran back to where the tunas had been, found them again. In less than two hours we had two sails, 9 YF Tuna, and 3 dorados. I don't know if we were tired but the avg weight of the tuna seemed larger than on Saturday, but none were north of 50 lbs. Brad, said he knewhe was killing usgoing through all the Tuna, so we trolled the rest of the day concentratingonblue marlin. We raised 4more sails and only caught one, ending another highly successful tripin Guatemala.














































The 21 Dorado (FRI)and 29 YF (SAT)are the most of these species that Brad has caught in a single day. Obviously, we ate alot of good fish and were happy to be able to feed many of the locals in the Iztapa area. 










Many thanks to Brad and his crew, Kennedy and Danilo; Brad's wife Cindy, our host for fabulous service, great eats and plenty of drinks. Thanks to Guatemala and its friendly people. You are an unbelievablelittle fishing hole. To "Duck," Steve, and Martin, lets do it again!


----------



## specslayer

WOW looks like yall had a blast...i like the pic of the tree with thte gannets? in it


----------



## Downtime2

Verrrry nice! Looks like everyone had a blast...


----------



## true-king

Wow, great report and awesome pics. I hope to get in on some pacific action one day.


----------



## 192

Great job guys!!

Mike


----------



## Chris V

Looks like I need to start saving my money. Awesome report and great pics


----------



## Magic236

Tuna Popper - for what you get in fishing it's worth the $money$ Just don't go cheap, make sure you get a good boat and let me know if you need help on a trip.


----------



## sniper

Looks like an awsome trip. Your pics are great!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

nice.


----------



## Matt09

great trip.


----------



## jdhkingfisher

good thing your taking me next time Jim :thumbup:


----------

